# Texas Coastal Kayak Fishing Report - Trinity Bay



## "Sting Ray" Steve (Oct 12, 2010)

*Greetings Fisherman,*

*Fishing the Upper End of Trinity is a favorite kayak fishing area for late Summer and early Fall. Launching from the East shoreline near the Old Trinity River is normally an easy launch with great access to multiple schools of Redfish and Trout working the Old Trinity River area. *

*A close friend and I decided to test the waters on Monday and were greeted with great fishing conditions with lots of fish activity. We had combined signs and conditions signaling it was going to be a good day: light West winds, incoming tide, good water clarity, heavy white shrimp activity, and best of all, lots of working gull activity. After launching, we were able to immediately key in on active feeding Gulls with nice schools of Trout working beneath. **Results for the day included full limits of Reds and half limits of Trout.*

*We are planning multiple fishing outings over the next few weeks in the Trinity Bay area with anticipation of similar results. We hope to see you on the water!*

*For information on our chartered kayak fishing trips, contact:*

*George Young *
*Tel: 713-501-0636*
*www.texascoastalkayak.com *


----------

